# Puppy has Parvo: when will we be out of the woods...



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, I recently adopted a miniture Dachsund. Since we got her she has been diagnosed with cocidiosis and Parvo. Were on our 3rd day of parvo treatement and our 5th day of cocidiosis treatment. We opted to treat her at home because the vet said it would be $2500 to treat her at the 24hour hospital. Currently were giving her 50ml of IV every 8-12 hours, an anti nosia shot every 8-12 hours, and an antibiotic and some medicine for the cocidiosis once a day. She has yet to have a bloody stool and is willing to eat only to throw it up. She was about house trained when she was diagnosed with parvo and since the diagnosis insistes on going outside to have diahreah/throwups. She is very lethargic but seems to be fighting the infection pretty well. I have believed sinec she was diagnosed that we could get through this and she has maintained her mood/activity level throughout. What are some good signs that we are almost through the woods? Anyone who has faced this first hand successfully please respond and let me know what i should be looking for.


----------



## shabess (Jul 5, 2009)

I feel for you every step of the way I've been through this! German Shepherd 6 months old came down with Parvo before anyone knew what it really was. Whatever happens, the dog must eat and keep it down. Anything! Flavor anything with anything but it must stay down. It's the dog's own willpower that will get him through this. I stayed up for 10 days and ten nights straight just to keep my girl alive but we did it. Parvo has to be without a doubt the worst disease any dog can get and it's heartbreaking to watch.
My vets advice was to start with flavored fluids so the dog gets at least some nourishment and force it down if you have to. If it comes up again try again, but the dog must eat. As soon as it stays down you're on your way, I started believe it or not with strawberry milk, one of her favorites. It takes awhile to recover but with outright determination you can do it.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Were giving her an IV which is supposed to help keep her hydrated. At the moment she is eating chicken chopped finely with a little rice. She has yet to fully digest anything and it usually sits on the stomuch for about 8 hours and then is thrown up. We switched the times for the nausea shot to every 8 hours in hopes it will help keep the food down. She does drink water and has continued to pee which is signs her kidneys havent shut down. Any more information helps so dont hesitate.


----------



## shabess (Jul 5, 2009)

Ease back on the amount fed so she gets some nourishment out of it. I started with a simple tablespoon then increased once the regurgitation period increased. The IV is keeping her strength up. If it takes eight hours to bring it back up she's getting something but it isn't much so ease back on what you give her. At all costs make sure she knows you're there at all times and of course watch the stool if there is one and don't worry if there isn't. If she's urinating that's a good sign. This is going to take time and believe me I'm there with you, been there done that and it's gut wrenching I know. Be careful though, Parvo is an airborne virus and you're a carrier so stay away from other dogs until this is over. I'll be watching my e-mail and if there's anything I can do believe me I'll do it.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry, but Parvo is not airborne. 

It is fecal/oral in transmission.

Hope your puppy continues to do well.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Just thought I would add this Parvo Clean Up sticky here.. it will tell you what you need to do to clean up your home/yard and anywhere else your dog may go while she is still a carrier. Parvo is VERY contagious, and you wouldn't want another dog to catch it from yours, so please read! 
http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/27870-parvo-clean-up.html


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Well today is the start of day 4. Emma has become completely lethargic except for going outside to pee/poo/throwup. Were giving IVs every 8 hours because she has ceased to drink or eat. The IVs are getting harder to give because she is so dehydrated. I know this isn't a religious forum, but its sunday so if anyone reads this and goes to church put Emma and my wife Theresa on your prayer list.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Emma has slept almost all day. She only wakes up to go out. About the only good news is she is drinking water on her own and has kept down the pedialite I gave her this morning. Crossing out fingers I think were at crush time.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

ohhhh hang in there Emma!!!

DOnt' forget you can do under the skin fluids too, ask your vet about that if you are having trouble keeping an IV in.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Under the skin fluids is what i meant by an IV... Were administering 50ml every 8 hours. She only weighs 3.5 pounds. I have just taken some chicken potatoes and carrots and boiled them till they made a broth then im gonna drain it through a coffee filter and let it cool and try and give that to her after we do the IV and nausia shot.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope Emma pulls through this.  My thoughts are with you . . .


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Emma hasn't had diahreah at all today but she has thrown up everything I've given her. Does anyone know if this is a good or bad sign. Were still giving her fluids under the skins and she is still peeing but no defication at all. Then again I guess she hasnt eaten anything to poo.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

how is emma doing today and was she given tamaflu at the start of the parvo
jamie


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

She wasnt given tamaflu at all. We just gave her what the Vet prescribed and some pedialite. Vet prescribed IV under skin every 12 hours, a shot every 12 hours for nausea, and an antibiotic orally. She also had cocidiousis and she was taken a med for that once a day. Currently She is keeping the status quo. My wife said she pooped the chicken we fed her friday this morning. She said it came out looking the same way it went in which means she didnt digest much of it. She is going to the Vet today and hopefully we get a good prognosis. I dont think were out of the woods yet, but if we can get her to start eating and keeping it down it would be a great sign.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Good luck with this battle. I will keep Emma and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone got any tips on how to get her to keep food down. Today is the 5th day and if we can get her to keep some food down we might start making a turn for the better.


----------



## Solomons_Mom (Jul 12, 2009)

What did the vet say today? Hoping and praying for good news!


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I didn't go to the vet with my wife cause I had to go to work, but from what I understand were not out of the woods yet. It's been 5 days and were doing a decent job of keeping her hydrated, but she cant keep anything down. The vet said to force feed her food which they provided, but it smells like tunafish and she can't keep any of it down. Frankly I am beginning to think the vet is a moron, because the food smells like tunafish and if I had this kind of problem tunafish would not help me at all. So I am gonna take some milk and strawberry syrup and see if i can get her to keep that down. Any critisizm is good critisizm at this point.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. I don't know that I would try milk.. did the vet say to try milk?? I know some dogs stomachs can be upset by dairy products. Maybe it would be ok to dry some very over-cooked (soggy) rice?


----------



## sixptbuck (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow i been trying everything you have been i have lost a whole litter and 1 from another litter. i have one thats going down hill fast. Today i talked my vet into giving me a tamiflu perscription he said we are pulling at straws but from what i read Tamiflu saves alot of dogs.I am glad yours has been holding on for 5 days thats great. Mine where dying one by one i cant take it no more i am trying everything to keep these last 6 alive. I will tell you if tamiflu works as soon as i see improvements.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

ok i tried the milk she puked it up I'm getting some parvaid then im going to feed her and see what happens. I just cant understand what shoving food down the dogs throut is gonna help but make her feel worse. It would take her weeks to starve to death because were giving her the IV solution. I'm just ticked off because it seems the doctor knows everything about parvo except an effective way to treat it besides just giving fluid and shoving food down her throat.


----------



## sixptbuck (Jul 13, 2009)

I would really try tamiflu its about 100 but from everything i am reading on the forums and different websites is that it really helps because it attacks the virus like no other medication can. i have spent over $500 in the last 3-4 day on everything to help my puppies and they are dying one by one i asked my vet for a script and he gave it to me today i just started 1st dose about 1 1/2 hours ago. hopefully i will start to see improvements by tomorrow sometime if it is going to work. I will keep you informed if it works for my babies.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

just applied the first two doses of parvaid. She puked it up but im gonna keep giving it to her


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Is she keeping water down? Or is she just getting that through the IV?? If she can keep water down you should really try the boiled rice.. It's very very bland, which is exactly what her tummy needs. Make sure to cook the heck outta it though so it's very water logged and mushy... it will make it easier for her to digest. Good luck! I hope this all works out for you.


Also, your vet is doing the best they can.. especially if they are trying to get you Tamiflu.. The only thing that can be done for parvo is to try and string them through it.. Tamiflu has been showing promise though in dogs that it has been used on... It works like it does on humans apparently, because Parvo is a type of Flu..


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Vet hasn't said anything about tamiflu. Currently she cant keep any water down. She is going downhill very very quickly and I'm at a loss as to what to do. About to give the second hour dose of parvaid and then 1.5 hours to IV. She has used most her energy puking today. She has had one stool that ive seen that had a bit of solid in it but was very mushy. If she can just show a bit of improvement it would make all the difference. She literally looks like a skeleton with skin.


----------



## Siennasmom (Jul 14, 2009)

Just to let you know, this is not a happy story. I'm so sorry that you are going through the dreaded parvo virus. We also had a miniature dachshund puppy, she was 9 weeks old. We didn't have her for 24 hours when she became ill. This was over Memorial Weekend and we took her to the emergency hospital where she was diagnosed. The treatments that were done for her consisted primarily of hydration via IV, antibiotics, also she was diagnosed with worms. Her symptoms were similar, not too much bloody diarrhea, which we thought was good, but not interested in eating although she ate a bit on the 3rd day and we started to think she had turned a corner but she went downhill really fast on the 4th night. Her temperature was plummeting which was indicative of shock and they tried to raise her body temp. She was such skin and bones OMG! I just thought "how can this little body fight this?" We prayed and prayed for her to make it but she passed away on the 5th morning. I hope that your story does not end this way and I'm sending a prayer for her. All of the veterinarians said that the sign of improvement is eating. Since her death, another friend said she lost a miniature dachshund puppy last year. I wonder if they are inordinately affected as a breed? My thoughts and my prayers are with you right now.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Emma passed just a few minutes ago. Pray for my wife and me she is taking it very hard.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

pr0wlunwoof said:


> Emma passed just a few minutes ago. Pray for my wife and me she is taking it very hard.


I'm so sorry to hear this  Parvo is such a tough thing to beat... We'll be praying for you..


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Well here is how it went down. I started administering parvaid lastnight around 6 o'clock at that point she was coherent but was puking everything we put in her out. By 12 am she was catatonic and would bareley look at us. We administered IV and contiued hourly parvaid doses. She was trying to puke it up but either couldnt or wouldnt. I went to bed at 4am and my wife watched her. She said she wet her bed without moving several times. At 8 AM we administered the IV and while administering it she pooped what looked to be a sausage lining in my lap without moving I went to wash up and change and while i was gone she puked and took her last breath. My wife didnt even realize she wasnt breathing. This has been the worse thing I have ever experienced with an animal. 
We have since then bleached the entire house. Thrown out all beds and toys and bleached the yard. I dug a 3ft hole in the backyard and placed her in and filled with lime and dirt and placed rocks over the grave.
If you are treating parvo good luck to you. Keep your spirits high while trying to face the reality that the dog might not make it. It's nothing you can do it's mothernature at work and while it is possible to nurse a dog through it their chances are less than good. If ever I am faced with this kind of condition i will have the dog put to sleep. 
Thank you for your encouraging words and advise. With time me and my wife will move on. Right now we are going to focus on each other and my 3 year old wheaten lab. Poor Cloe has been neglected the past week and needs some special attention.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....what a horrible experience you and your wife have just been through. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  I was hoping for the best but worried it wouldn't work out when you said she couldn't keep anything down. My thoughts are with you all, and yes, your wheaten/lab probably could use some extra love right now. Take care and let yourselves grieve.


----------



## fruitbat (May 9, 2008)

I am very sorry this ended this way. Parvo is an awful disease. I saw this when I was a kid. We had 3 pups. Only one made it. Again.. I am very sorry.


----------



## sixptbuck (Jul 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Emma. Puppies are like babies it breaks your heart to see one pass away like that.I know how you feel i just lost 7 in the past couple days. My others are responding great to Tamiflu.I wish i could of got the 7 i lost on Tamiflu too. The day after starting tamiflu my little ones started to eat and drink again i started it on monday and today they are playing and eating pretty good.Next time keep Tamiflu in mind and mention it to your vet so in the future he might be able to save another puppy from this deadly Virus.


----------



## pr0wlunwoof (Jul 11, 2009)

Honestly my vet is the only person through this who I believe didn't give their best effort. We took emma to her 2 days prior before she was diagnosed with parvo. That day she fecal tested her but didnt run the parvo test even though she was loosing weight, having diahreah, and throwing up. I believe those two days were the ones that made the difference. We could have fed her more while she was actually keeping some down gave her the antibiotics and administered the IV. Thank god my veterinarians isn't a Doctor or I would be suing the sh*t out of her along with burying my child.

Live and Learn or Repeat and Pay

I'm glad ur puppies are doing well. Take care of them and make sure you tell them how much you love them.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss parvo is alful 


jamie


----------

